# Any apps or GPS units that track time in/out of places?



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

looking for something that will show time,date arrival at lots with time spent there , time out etc...

I've googled to death and it only seems that a paid 2nd party that does this. 

I know writing down dates ,time conditions etc..

Just looking for something solid that shows proof trucks were at a location and Time spent there.

Anyone using such a thing?

Thanks for the ideas in advance. 
Maleko


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.plowsite.com/search/1098077/?q=gps+tracking&o=date&c[node]=9


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We have GPS from Vector Security on all our trucks. Gives closest address, arrival time, departure time, number of stops, all kinds of crap. Can do printouts of literally any given time frame, maps of routes taken, with stops, etc. 

It does way more than I know how to use, my wife watches it a lot closer than I do for our maintenance crews. 

$25 a month per truck, I think the transponders are like $200 each up front one time.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

CalAmp will. It's a free App that can be downloaded on phones. But, the driver would have to clock in and out at each site. The App also has the ability to take pictures for each site.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I know an Iphone will track where you've been automatically unless you shut that feature off. Think it updates every five minutes or something like that. Obviously you would need an Iphone and cellular service to do it. 

Another option would be a dash cam that is, of course, on and has a date and time stamp.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

seville009 said:


> I know an Iphone will track where you've been automatically unless you shut that feature off. Think it updates every five minutes or something like that. Obviously you would need an Iphone and cellular service to do it.
> 
> Another option would be a dash cam that is, of course, on and has a date and time stamp.


Go pro cameras have the date and time on them. I really want one. So much so that I may wait to do the led strobe package for my truck that want. Not only does it prove site conditions and date and time stamp, but you have irrefutable evidence if some yahoo causes a wreck in front of you, or some drunk stumbles out from behind a dark building right in front of you etc. I think it could really help if you have an insurance claim.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> We have GPS from Vector Security on all our trucks. Gives closest address, arrival time, departure time, number of stops, all kinds of crap. Can do printouts of literally any given time frame, maps of routes taken, with stops, etc.
> 
> It does way more than I know how to use, my wife watches it a lot closer than I do for our maintenance crews.
> 
> $25 a month per truck, I think the transponders are like $200 each up front one time.


Do they do winter only packages? Or is it 12 months a year?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do they do winter only packages? Or is it 12 months a year?


What a cheap skate...I'm surprised you spend all that money on Foo-Foo Beer and LED lights...:hammerhead:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do they do winter only packages? Or is it 12 months a year?


Ours are all year round. We really need to put it on machines too, but about half of our machines sit in the summer unused.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

https://www.awaregps.com/index.html

It's easy to use, mobile device friendly. Multiple people can login at once to view. You set the geo fences and set what alerts you want to receive via text or email. (speeding hard braking, no seat belt, out of area, truck on, truck off, inside a geo fence, outside a geofence) and it's cheap. 20 bucks a months. Only down side is you need to tell your mechanic not to throw it out. It plugs right into the OBD2 port. You get a notification if someone unplugs it.


----------



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

We use VeriClock. App on each guys phone, he clocks in and it Geo Tags, he selects job, inches of snow and what he's doing (plow, plow and salt, shovel, etc...). when he's done, he reports on what he did and it Geo Tags again. We get proof we were there, and down to the minute time on site. Pricing is per employee, per month for active employees. Landscaping, our crew shrinks in size, so we scale back our active employees in the system so we don't pay for them. Has worked out very well so far.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

We had nextraq for a few years, it had its flaws, was slow to review on the web, didn't save history for more than a couple months when I was told it saved 12 months before I signed for it and was $40 a month per truck or equipment , it didn't tell us any diag about the trucks only gps data for each. It was way overly expensive but was nice in winter doing snow work.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I use Mile IQ. It plots a map and time. 

It might not record every stop every time unless you physically stop there for a few minutes. 

It works good overall for $5.


----------



## Chawnchawn (Jan 4, 2017)

Maleko said:


> looking for something that will show time,date arrival at lots with time spent there , time out etc...
> 
> I've googled to death and it only seems that a paid 2nd party that does this.
> 
> ...


We just started using Service Autopilot. Every piece of equipment has an IPad. This app is wonderful. It lets you do everything with the push of a button.


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

Chawnchawn said:


> We just started using Service Autopilot. Every piece of equipment has an IPad. This app is wonderful. It lets you do everything with the push of a button.


How does the system work, do your driver's log work completed?


----------

